# Building a ramp or ladder.



## jandtsmom44 (Apr 9, 2012)

We just adopted 2 dwarf netherland bunnies, they are 2 months old. I have them in a 2 story ferret cage, however the ramps that came with the cage got broke. So I am hoping someone here can instruct us (my hb and I) on how to make one? I cannot seem to find one to purchase, as I cannot remember what company I bought this cage from, I've had it for about 4 years, and doesn't seem to be anywhere online where I can get what I'm needing. Thanks.:?


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 9, 2012)

A ramp would be best since their legs could get stuck in a ladder, but if you could post pictures of similar cages that might help.. you can also make ramps out of plywood and attach runner-carpetting to it or wood slats for traction. Kind of like a chicken-coop ramp like this: http://happyfarming.com/images/2010/chicken_coop_ramp.jpg

Or here's a rabbit one:
http://www.therabbithouse.com/indoor/images/cubecage-ramp.jpg


----------

